# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [WwW] OP Canari 3 : "Tempête sur la Guivre - Nom de code Licorne"

## Caf

Coin² les Canards !!   
Donc voici le retour de l'opération dont tout le monde est friands, la success story des OP menées sur le TS Vizunah va continuer !

*OP Canari 3 : "Tempête sur la Guivre - Nom de code Licorne".*



Une pensée pour l'OP Canari 2 : "Le cercle du canari maléfique".
http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/787587opecanari2.png
Les guildes MORT/IRW/CDD/CPC y avaient participés.


*Rappel du déroulement des opérations Canari :*

- 1 Guilde à gros effectif dont le but est d'aller wipe les gros bus en plaine.
- 2 Guildes à effectif moyen dont le but est d'assurer le soutient en plaine, effectuer les diversions, ninja cap, support en supply.
- 1 Guilde à plus petit effectif dont le but est d'assurer le roam de camp, ninja cap, support en supply.

_Tout se déroule sur le TS Vizunah :_

Un chanel est créé pour l'occasion au nom de l'OP avec 4 sous channel au nom de chacunes des guildes.
La coordination reste assurer par le biais du TS GC.


*Pour l'OP Canari 3, les guildes qui vont y participer sont :*
Le Cercle de Dun Dagda [CDD]Metatrone [META]Insert CoinZ [CPC]Les Fils de Yaztromo [FY]


*On se retrouve Mercredi 20 Février 2013 pour repeindre la carte entière aux couleurs de Vizunah.*

Un dress code sera proposé !!!!!!!!!!!
*OP Canari.*

----------


## Ptit gras

Le meta cercle du fils canari ?

----------


## Zepolak

Tu avais annoncé la journée en public la fois dernière ?

----------


## Caf

> Tu avais annoncé la journée en public la fois dernière ?


C'est pas sur que ça sera ce jour la.  ::):

----------


## billybones

Les fils du dieu canard !!!

----------


## Caf

OP Canari 3 : Au nom d'Agda, du Fils, du Canards et de la sainte Guivre "Mission Synergy for Liberty". ??

(trop de guildes erf...)  ::'(:

----------


## Lanilor

L'opération [GHOSYNFYCDDMETACPC]  ::siffle::

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est bien de t'occuper de ça Caf, t'as aussi pris un rdv avec Anet pour qu'ils augmentent la taille de la map ce soir là ? Tu pars sur un effectif à 90 sans compter l'effet OP canari. En gros t'as déjà au dessus de la population d'une carte sans compter l'effet d'appel des guildies et les PU.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> C'est bien de t'occuper de ça Caf, t'as aussi pris un rdv avec Anet pour qu'ils augmentent la taille de la map ce soir là ? Tu pars sur un effectif à 90 sans compter l'effet OP canari. En gros t'as déjà au dessus de la population d'une carte sans compter l'effet d'appel des guildies et les PU.


J’avoue.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Les cartes sont revenues à une taille "normale", donc une centaine de joueurs a priori.
Il suffit de pas faire de pub  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Il risque d'y avoir des laissez-pour compte, et cela dans toute les guilde. 

Mais notre carte actuelle est juste beau-coup, beau-coup trop trop trop remplie. 

Je sais pas s'il ne faudrait pas envisager la chose une autre semaine. C'est toi qui gère, mais je suggère juste.

----------


## olih

Pour foutre le bordel, rappelez vous que les vacances de février ont commencé ce weekend (zone B)  ::trollface:: .
Attendez vous à un afflux de gens pendant 4 semaines  ::trollface:: ².

----------


## Caf

> Il risque d'y avoir des laissez-pour compte, et cela dans toute les guilde. 
> 
> Mais notre carte actuelle est juste beau-coup, beau-coup trop trop trop remplie. 
> 
> Je sais pas s'il ne faudrait pas envisager la chose une autre semaine. C'est toi qui gère, mais je suggère juste.


Non ca se fera bien cette semaine, des gens se sont engagés etc... Les graphiste travaillent déjà dessus, donc c'est pas possible de reporter.

----------


## Platinum

va falloir tag tôt... très tôt !  ::ninja::  mais j'ai hâte!

----------


## Vaaahn

Ça va AFK chérie!

----------


## Kayato

Ca risque surtout d'être ennuyeux... vu comment les ennemis on décidé de ne pas jouer.

----------


## purEcontact

Message de la modération reçu, j'édit en conséquence.

----------


## Caf

Maj !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Cigare:   :Bave:

----------


## Charmide

Le logo est de plus en plus WTF, ça promet donc  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

L'idée est que c'est bienvenu de supprimer soi-même ses posts, en effet, si c'est trollesque, merci d'avance. [Je parle en tant que modo, pas animateur]

La seule chose qui m'inquiète, c'est que ce sera la guerre de l'afk pour en faire partie  ::(:

----------


## Charmide

> Oui, et l'idée est que c'est bienvenu de faire pareil, merci d'avance. [Je parle en tant que modo, pas animateur]
> Je ferais pareil une fois que ce sera fait


Mouais, serait bien de prévenir la prochaine fois. L'idée étant que des messages dans le vide, ça fait un peu con.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

J'en rajoute une couche en vous demandant d'arrêter gentiment le troll et autres attaques sous couvert de smileys tout mignons.
C'est agaçant de recevoir autant de modobell pour si peu.
Nous en sommes à distribuer des avertissements sans gravité, ne nous obligez pas à employer d'autres moyens.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Caf

Maj, Skiant  :Emo:  un dress code ste plais.  :Emo:

----------


## Meuh*

> Maj, Skiant  un dress code ste plais.


 Ceci.

Silvoupliz  :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

Pour info (au cas où), skiant a quitté la guilde et le jeu.

----------


## Maderone

C'est normal qu'il y ai si peu de guilde participante ?
J'avais cru comprendre que c'était une grosse opération non ?

----------


## Korbeil

> C'est normal qu'il y ai si peu de guilde participante ?
> J'avais cru comprendre que c'était une grosse opération non ?


Déjà avec ce "peu de guilde participante", on remplira la map à coup sûr  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Du calme, c'est pas une critique, c'est une question.
Edit pour Panda :  :^_^:  je te mets un smiley pour que tu vois que tout est cool entre nous.

----------


## Korbeil

Mais, i'avait rien de méchant  ::o:

----------


## Caf

Oui c'est volontairement limité à 4 guildes , à cause du format qui est optimisé pour et surtout parce-qu’au niveau du nombre de slots on ne pourra pas monter à plus. Les 2 première OP Canari on avait complétement saturé la carte à chaque fois, et la ça va être pareil, il faudra vous connecter le plus tôt possible.  ::):

----------


## Arkane Derian

Si c'est Caf qui lead, on va entendre les commentaires de Milan - Barça pendant toute la soirée  ::P:

----------


## silence

D'ailleurs, malgré sa pratique harassante du sport, Caf a tenu à venir s'entrainer en RvR hier soir pour vous offrir le meilleur de lui même lors de cet évènement Canari. Vous pouvez ici voir le résultat de cet exercice intense et sans compromis : 

Tout va bien se passer qu'on vous dit.  ::trollface::

----------


## Aldrasha

Vous noterez (et nous avons des témoins), que ce screen a été pris environ 2 minutes 17 secondes après son arrivée sur la map.

----------


## silence

L'avantage qu'il y a à avoir de nombreux commandeurs est qu'une fois l'un tombé au champs d'honneur un autre peut prendre le relais :

----------


## Zepolak

> L'avantage qu'il y a à avoir de nombreux commandeurs est qu'une fois l'un tombé au champs d'honneur un autre peut prendre le relais :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c19f...988b16a9b3.jpg


Oh que c'est vilain !!  ::o:

----------


## Caf

> Si c'est Caf qui lead, on va entendre les commentaires de Milan - Barça pendant toute la soirée


Mais non, mais non.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Bon au final je pourrais pas être parmis vous demain soir, ma colloc s'en va ... avec la box  :Emo:  ²
Je reviens la semaine prochaine, si les techniciens de l'installation dans mon nouvel appart sont pas des manches !

----------


## silence

Serveurs d'identification en carafe le jour de l'Op. 



N'hésitez pas à persister, ca vient de passer. Pour moi.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Il est 20h, j'essaie depuis quelque minutes et je vais continuer encore quelques minutes. Mais si ça fait intervenir le facteur chance...

----------


## Caf

Ça rentre assez vite la. Ya un CDD qui fait taxi à guandaran

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai arrêté de compter après 30 essais mais c'est quand même rentré.

----------


## Meuh*

_*presque*_

----------


## Caf

Merci à tous pour la soirée !!

----------


## Zepolak

> _*presque*_


Oh c'est chouette que celle-là ait été capturée.

Je note qu'Aldrasha a eu la gentillesse d'oublier de screener quand on a été 2-3 à partir sur un pavillon défendu par un foutu voleur (en plus des PNJ  ::ninja:: )

C'était bieng !

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je suis dégoûté d'avoir eu une déconnexion alors que la soirée commençait à bien se lancer (quand on a commencé a aller les chatouiller sur Garnison avec les CDD). Impossible de revenir en WvW après ça, trop de monde sur la map.

Par contre, je n'ai pas trop fait attention mais est qu'on avait du monde sur notre chan TS en dehors des CPC (et affiliés) ? Il me semble que c'était le but de ce genre de soirée au départ.

----------


## Maderone

Je t'aurais bien laissé ma place Arkane. J'avais 2 secondes de lag tout le temps... Je suis parti au bout d'une heure :/

----------


## Aldrasha

> Je note qu'Aldrasha a eu la gentillesse d'oublier de screener quand on a été 2-3 à partir sur un pavillon défendu par un foutu voleur (en plus des PNJ )


Il était tard, j'étais en mode no-brain.





> Je suis dégoûté d'avoir eu une déconnexion alors que la soirée commençait à bien se lancer (quand on a commencé a aller les chatouiller sur Garnison avec les CDD). Impossible de revenir en WvW après ça, trop de monde sur la map.


Shala La a fait la même que toi. Sauf que comme elle a le cul bordé de nouilles avec des guirlandes qui clignotent autour, elle a crashé 4 fois et a retaggué 4 fois sur toute la soirée.

----------


## Caf

> Je suis dégoûté d'avoir eu une déconnexion alors que la soirée commençait à bien se lancer (quand on a commencé a aller les chatouiller sur Garnison avec les CDD). Impossible de revenir en WvW après ça, trop de monde sur la map.
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai pas trop fait attention mais est qu'on avait du monde sur notre chan TS en dehors des CPC (et affiliés) ? Il me semble que c'était le but de ce genre de soirée au départ.


On avait une petite 10zaine d'invités oui, et tous bien discret par contre. Les Meta ont eu autant voir un peu plus de monde. Et les CDD/FY aussi, bref succès je trouve de ce côté la.
Même si les CDD ont eu moins de monde que prévu chez eux, à peine 20 alors qu'ils auraient due être dans les 30/40, dommage.

----------

